
Why America could miss out big time on India’s fintech revolution - Nitishshah700
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/05/why-america-could-miss-out-big-time-on-indias-fintech-revolution/#
======
gumby
TL;DR: US investors care only about the affluent and upper middle classes
while China has dealt with electronic payment for poor people and is now
expanding into India.

